# Rubber cement for masking?



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, just throwing this idea out... Would it be possible to use rubber cement as a masking tool?
I bought some Colorado Model Buildings and the windows are molded in... I sprayed the entire
building the color needed and I want to spray the windows..(aka. Krylon) so i was thinking of using rubber cement
to use as mask around the windows to avoid the run under the tape problem, then masking off the rest of the building. I dont know if when 
i roll the cement off if there will be a cemical reaction and peel the base coatoff. Thoughts?

Thanks for your help, you guys always come through for me.......
Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

simply, i dont know-never tried it 
but 
based on my experience-not a great idea because it tends not to come off in sheets 

there is something called micro mask which is for this very purpose, it works really well too 
i have used it a lot and it never fails and works great, no matter how thick the paint coverage, it will allow itself to be picked and come off neatly and cleanly 
best is it is designed to be painted on thinkly and accurately-
i use two coats for a thicker coat which is easily picked
good luck doing this with rubber cement-!

the other thing i have had luck with is frog tape, its worth the extra price-but its really for water based paints as i understand thing-its amazing 

and, even old blue painters tape-the trick with the blue being to use a metal straight edge and sharp xacto to cut a fresh new edge, 
this really makes a difference for a super clean line and no seepage-used this when i painted n scale locos with great success 

then press it down hard with a burnisher or the end of the xacto to get a good seal 
and of course when you spray , a not too heavy coat will do wonders to prevent creep and seap as well


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

since the building is brick texture, I was worried about it following the grout lines. I tried the blue tape on a plastic wood sided boxcar, but it still leaked. 
I will do a test using some scrap. Once i get the rubber cement.... 
Greg


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a product out there that is similar to rubber cement in texture, but meant to be used as a mask. I can't remember the name of it, but it comes in a little bottle and its blue. Maybe someone here can enlighten us. I think Micromark sells it.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Try using vaseline. I have used it and it worked ok. Then use a q tip to remove the vaseline, you may need to dip the q tip in some alcohol to get all of the vaseline off.


----------



## 0tter (Jul 29, 2012)

elmers white glue may work


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mask-It is the product you are looking for. Works good. It's a staple for those who use an airbrush.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow thanks for this link, got plenty of cool stuff on it...
Ta michael


----------

